# Iron Maiden



## Vaske_Obsidian (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## jstuedle (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice. I like the lighting in this image and the B&W conversion. 
BTW, welcome to the forum, and please don't be a stranger. Your work is too good not to share.


----------



## jols (Feb 10, 2008)

i sgree good work hould always be shared.

so others [me] can learn and get ideas


----------



## MM Turner (Feb 10, 2008)

The pic looks great, i would turn the background white bring out more of the black.


----------



## KristinaS (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks great! Her skin is so smooth...looks like porcelain.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, really nice. Love the steely eyes.


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great capture - well exposed too!


----------



## Mohain (Feb 13, 2008)

cool. i like it


----------



## MissMia (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice. Her eyes and skin are amazing.


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 13, 2008)

Sexy.


----------



## kevinblahh (Feb 13, 2008)

great shot


----------



## Vaske_Obsidian (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your  comments!


----------



## Vaske_Obsidian (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------

